# Can you help with typing?



## blank stare (Jul 31, 2021)

Q1: Why do you want to learn more about your type? Also, why are you interested in personality typology in general?
-Well, I'm interested in personality classification because it's not accurate or anything but I feel it can be based on observations that are still good when applied in real life, I don't know much about the subject. this is too much for me

Q2: Work/life balance: do you use a concept like this? Do you think that there is a distinction between "work" and "life"? Explain why or why not.
-I think there is a work-life distinction, as far as I can see the nature of the two activities are quite different and I don't see any method that can combine those two things maybe other people will be different, but I don't think I was productive in such cases even though I often multitask or quit when I'm bored or I don't think it's necessary

Q3: What do you look for in your friends? What qualities do you like having in your friends and what qualities do you not like? Explain why you like and dislike said qualities.
-I expect a level of understanding and knowledge of topics, I value loyalty and hard work, honesty, , open minded, can be stubborn but makes logical arguments.I am annoyed with personal intrusion and ignorance of knowledge and errors but impulsive-narcissistic be
cause I have experienced such cases and feel uncomfortable

Q4: Do you behave differently with strangers or in professional settings compared to people you know or in casual settings? Explain the differences and explain possible reasons why those reasons exist. If there are little to no differences, explain possible reasons why there are little to no differences.
-i don't notice any difference maybe it's my lack of attention but i feel little or no difference.
Q5: When other people talk about you, how do they usually describe you and the way you act? How do other people say they perceive you? Do not talk about your opinion on how people perceive you
-people describe me moving like a robot or aloof in social interactions, probably.

Q6: How do you think other people perceive you? What do you want other people to see in you? When others hear the name [Your Name], what do you want them to think of? Do you (or do you feel that you) are projecting a "persona"? Why or why not? Do you think you projecting (or not) your persona is a good or bad thing? Explain why.
-I don't know how people perceive me maybe I'm a weird, socially awkward person.
I want to develop my skills and contribute to humanity to understand everything, I want to be as good as Paul Erdős-a mathematician was
I don't think I will create a personality, I am still me, of course I have many shortcomings but I aim to improve and correct myself.
projecting(or not) your persona is a good or bad thing?
in my opinion it's not good or bad but if you feel good about it it's fine but if you can't stand it there's no need to force it because it looks sick, moreover our values it's a bit abstract to quantify So what does that mean? I don't know maybe someone will know , It's just things like that I have a hard time understanding the relationship of society and its cause and effect, I'll need to spend some time thinking about this.
So about this question I will not focus on answering

Q7: When interacting socially, do you take note of who interacts with who? That is to say, do you take note of the "cliques" or "groups" that form in environments such as work or school? Does this knowledge or this not knowing factor into your decision making in social interaction?
-I little pay attention but when communicating I will notice or that information will be worth considering
or when on social media I will pay attention to the level or else the accuracy of knowledge presented by them can show through conversation or how well they understand to see if they are worth listening to

Q8: What qualities or values do you value or want to see in yourself? Do you meet those qualities or values? Why do you value those qualities and values?

My logic and imagination
i have those values but i don't find it good, need to cultivate it more because there is always if not a ton people better than me at those things
-Because it helps me to solve objective problems in life and to understand abstract ideas and I feel and enjoy the process of doing it
Q9: Imagine your ideal house. What does it look like? What rooms are there and how are they arranged? What amenities does it have? You are free to design a house either for only yourself or for family/friends.
-Well it will be a log house in the forest, it will be like other log houses that can be found online but with 1 floor and 1 ground floor will be a bit wide and have a separate basement and a garage

Q10: What hobbies or creative pursuits do you take in your free time? Why did you decide to take up these hobbies or creative pursuits? In what way do these impact your life?
-Well I'm into math, maybe philosophy but little incentive to actually learn and other things, a little bit of everything but for fun it's movies, classical music
I think those hobbies are almost always what I do now, sometimes I get bored with them but it's hard to find something new because I was lazy and passive also blank


Q11: When beginning a romantic relationship, what are you most afraid of happening (with respect to the romantic relationship)? If you have never been in a romantic relationship, imagine.
-this is imaginary, i will avoid the following in a relationship
Of course it's a fight, I think it's a small thing to disagree as long as it's reasonable that I and the other side don't want to impose it, making it difficult to cooperate.

Q12: Related to Q11: describe your ideal partner and what traits or qualities they have. Describe their body and demeanor. Do the things you expect and want in a partner parallel what you expect and want from yourself?
-about the body I will let it go because I didn't think I would meet someone so maybe I won't be able to describe it well but who would not choose a beautiful person but no, I don't know how much I would recognize or value physical attractiveness, this is just a hypothesis
As for personality traits, that person is gentle and soft someone whom I can put trust
but also decisive, rational, knowledgeable, independent listenable, Smart, subtle sense of humour, have good skills in housework, health care, which I am not good at

Q13: Also pertaining to romance: now that you have elaborated on your ideal partner, describe your ideal relationship with that partner. How will you and them interact? What will daily life be like? Why do you want this life?
- well we will talk a lot about topics, me and that person together on a bench in dates , me and that person work together, in charge of helping each other in different work of projects and it is all imaginary so there is nothing to expect or guarantee.

Q14: What is your relationship with money? Do you value money? What are your spending habits? Do you try to save money? Do you see yourself as good at handling money?

-Money is no doubt important in life but I don't want it much, I want it to be at a level that meets my criteria, I don't spend a lot of money because I only buy necessary things and I always save money. -Saving and spending in my opinion is careful but I am not strict, sometimes I can buy something quite expensive as long as it is reasonable and suitable for consumption needs and feels worthy.

Q15: What is your fashion sense? What do you usually wear when going out? Do you see yourself as being fashionable? Do you care about fashion and the manner with which you present yourself to others?
-I like clothing to be a bit discreet, simple and unobtrusive, comfortable and elegant and I don't like clothes that are too flashy with too fancy brands

Q16: The bedroom is arguably the most personal space one has. So, describe the state of your bedroom. Is it organized or messy? How are the things arranged? What objects are in it? Decorations? Do you particularly care about the state of your bedroom or your living spaces in general?
- My room can be said to be messy but it's not, I don't clean much but I often arrange my things and make my bed clean but those things I rarely do. but annoyed if my room is dirty
My room has a bed, a desk and a bookshelf, air conditioner

Q17: When you feel upset, what do you usually do to make yourself feel better/what do you do in general when you are upset? "Upset" I am defining to be "state of extremely feeling a/some negative emotion(s)".
-well i will deal with those negative emotions by reasoning with it in mind, if it works, if not then maybe i will spend time alone to experience those emotions/I hate releasing emotions in front of anyone also no self-control, losing control of self-control in my opinion is something I don't allow myself.
Q17: Now that you have finished the questionnaire, do you have any notes or anything to add? You may talk about how you felt taking the questionnaire and the experience of answering the questions. This may also be used to help select a type for you.
-english is not my language, maybe asperger but never diagnosed


----------

